# Oxygen Sensor: Bosch vs NGK



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

What do you guys think about this one, which is a better Oxygen Sensor performer for most Nissan, esp. Maxima?

Bosch OR NGK OR any other brands that you trusted? I know that Nissan is very picky when it comes to spark plugs, it only takes NGK platinum or higher quality plugs from NGK like iridium but does it matters when it comes to Oxygen Sensor?

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Stick with Bosch that's the oem brand. Autozone sells Bosch 02 sensors with the oem connector, that's where i got mine from...


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

Mine as well get Bosch. I don't really think there is a difference between the ngk and bosch is there?


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Thanks, I'll go with Bosch then.


----------



## RedfordRules (Jun 19, 2003)

Is it possible to improve performance by rplacing my oxygen sensor? If so, how does that work?


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

How does it works?

Here is a very nice written article that will explains it in details and the guy who wrote it, used Bosch OS as an example too.

http://www.howstuffworks.com/question257.htm


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Bosch OS is Number #1


----------



## jayshawn31 (Feb 18, 2011)

do you no how to change a blower motor resistor in a nissan maxima 1996 and how to get to it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would be better off starting a new thread than to tag onto one that is over 7 years old! Resistor is accessable from below the passenger side of the dash. It will probably have a brown harness connector and be held in with one or two Phillips head screws.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jayshawn31 said:


> do you no how to change a blower motor resistor in a nissan maxima 1996 and how to get to it


really? 

I should almost ban you for resurrecting a 7 year old thread about o2 sensors with a question about a blower motor resistor.

seriously.
Are you new to the internet or something?


----------

